# where to buy BULK epsom salt for tank use



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

looking to buy a bucket if possible, if anyone know where I could get them at a good price and in bulk.

has to be fish safe though. 

thanks !


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I got my last bag at walmart pharmacy and Superstore.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Costco. 5.5 kg for $7.99 I believe. It's the best deal I found.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Any drugstore. I got mine from shoppers drug mart.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I got mine from dollarama, $1-$1.50.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Dollarama?Weird.What was the weight?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the one I got from the Dollar tree are only 450g. Not really bulk, probably didn't thoroughly read the first post


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Costco as well for cheap. Though in using various brands some are finer and thus easier to dissolve than others. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will check out costco for it.


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

You may want to check farm supply houses as Epsom salt is/was used for cattle. When I was an avid runner, Epsom salt baths were great for recovery. Much cheaper getting in bulk than buying at Shoppers or London Drugs. It has been a while but remember getting a bag that filled my 5 gallon pail.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Otter co-op feed mill sells big bags of Epson salts not sure of the price, but I'm sure it's reasonable.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

You can buy it at $80.00 for 2200 lbs of it from alibaba if you're willing to buy 20 tons of it LOL. Costco is probably your best bet for somewhat large sized amounts at decent prices!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Walmart has 10 lbs for $7. They're bath salts so are super cheap.


----------

